# My buddy got a bruiser.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

My buddy got a pig yesterday. He called me right away sent me a picture. 









Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

that sure is a stud, with drop tines too....tell him congrat's!! I would be stoked would look great on my wall for sure


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Where did he take that one at?..obviously not around here I take it?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

SW Medina County. 

Sent from my BlackBerry 8530 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuckeyeZac (Aug 15, 2012)

That's a very cool deer. Love the double drops.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Fishn_Fatboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice Buck forsure


----------

